# The hunt for Iowa phasmids



## Stylopidae (Jul 30, 2006)

This thread will chronicle my perpetual hunt for native Iowa stick insects.

I verified a sighting by my friend, Mac via a photograph of a phasmid on the side of a house belonging to a friend of his that was near a pretty decently large stand of woods.

So I decided to comb them clean.

The hunt was unsuccessful. I didn't see a single oak tree or raspberry plant, or stick insect.

I did manage to get some pictures, though.

So the hunt continues...I'm going up to Boone next month. Stay tuned and wish me luck


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 30, 2006)

These are in no particular order. I spread the pictures I got from this trip out over three threads.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 30, 2006)

This is a HUGE rotten log that I somehow managed to lift up. The badly drawn photoship line is about where I came up to on the log. I'm 5"9'.

This is the log that the ants in the pics above were nesting in. I'm guessing they had something to do with the log's relatively light weight.


----------



## Arietans (Jul 31, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jul 31, 2006)

good luck joe!  i've recently gone on two bug hunts without finding what i actually set out to find.  :wall:   i hope both of our luck changes soon.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 31, 2006)

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> good luck joe!  i've recently gone on two bug hunts without finding what i actually set out to find.  :wall:   i hope both of our luck changes soon.


I've always had better luck with the Boone sites. I'm planning on going in ~2 weeks.

I guess phasmids for me are kind of like badgers for Sheri 

Good luck to you, as well. I don't really know how I'm going to care for my quarry, but I'm relatively certian I'll figure something out. I always do


----------

